# Incident in Riberas



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

At approximately 3:00PM yesterday along the main carretera, there was quite a commotion! About 5 large goats got loose and grazed along the highway. Not to worry, a trio of young boys(none older than 10) armed with switches herded the culprits back to their pens. Nothing to see here, move along... 

I love Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is the rainy season and those goats will graze there as long as the grass is green, or until they become 'birria', a delicious traditional dish of Jalisco.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll bring the cebolla and Chile!


----------

